# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Xuôi về miền tây  du lịch miệt vườn - du lich miet vuon

## yeuhanoi

*Mùa hè là khoảng thời gian lý tưởng để bạn lên kế hoạch cùng bạn bè và gia đình xuôi về miền tây du lịch miệt vườn.*

Giữa thành phố ồn ào, khói bụi và áp lực của công việc khiến con người muốn về gần gũi với thiên nhiên để cảm nhận sự trong lành và hương vị ngọt ngào của cây trái miệt vườn. 

*Miệt vườn Cái Bè - Tiền Giang*


Miệt vườn Cái Bè nằm dọc theo bờ bắc của sông Tiền, thuộc huyện Cái Bè, tỉnh Tiền Giang. Quanh năm như đắm chìm trong phù sa màu mỡ của miền châu thổ được ấp ôm bởi nhiều kênh rạch.

Nơi đây không chỉ là vựa trái cây lớn vào bậc nhất của Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long mà còn là điểm dừng chân của nhiều du khách quốc tế, bởi vẻ đẹp dịu dàng đậm chất sông nước miền Nam. Miệt vườn Cái Bè sở hữu những giống trái cây ngon lành nổi tiếng như: xoài cát Hòa Lộc, xoài bưởi, nhãn long, cam sành, cam mật…


Tham quan Cái Bè, bạn sẽ được hòa mình vào màu xanh diệu vợi của miệt vườn châu thổ Cửu Long và tiếp xúc với những con người hiền lành, chất phác và vô cùng hiếu khách.

*Miệt vườn Mỹ Khánh - Cần Thơ*


Từ thành phố Cần Thơ du khách theo quốc lộ 1 về hướng Sóc Trăng, đến gần cầu Cái Răng rẽ phải đi thêm khoảng 6km là đến vườn du lịch Mỹ Khánh – một miệt vườn nổi tiếng ở Nam Bộ.

Nơi đây rộng trên 4 ha nằm giữa chợ nổi Cái Răng và Phong Điền với hơn 20 loại cây trái, hoa kiểng và nhiều loại động vật. Đến miệt vườn Mỹ Khánh, bạn sẽ cảm nhận sự ấm áp và thanh bình của không gian, vị ngọt ngon của cây trái và ngắm những ngôi nhà rông xinh xắn rải rác dưới những vòm cây rộng.


 Không những thế, du khách còn được tham gia những trò chơi dân gian như đua lợn, câu… cá sấu, hay được tận hưởng cái cảm giác “một ngày làm ông hội đồng”. Miệt vườn Mỹ Khánh vì thế mà không những thu hút khách du lịch mà còn đối với cả những ai đã quen với sông nước cũng không thể chối từ.

*Miệt vườn Cái Mơn - Bến Tre*


Cái Mơn là xứ miệt vườn trái cây nổi tiếng ở huyện Chợ Lách, Bến Tre. Các sản vật nơi đây đã có mặt ở khắp vùng Cửu Long, miền Đông Nam Bộ và lan ra tận miền Trung, miền Bắc.

Được bao bọc giữa bốn bề sông nước của dòng Cổ Chiên và Hàm Luông nên quanh năm khí hậu ôn hòa, nơi đây trở thành miệt vườn trù phú với các loại trái cây ngon nổi tiếng khắp vùng đất Chín Rồng như: Sầu riêng, chôm chôm, bưởi, xoài, nhãn, mận.... riêng bưởi da xanh Hai Hoa, sầu riêng cơm vàng sữa hạt lép Chín Hóa… trồng ở nói đây thật không nơi nào có thể sánh bằng.


Đến Cái Mơn, du khách sẽ được tham quan những điểm thú vị như vườn ươm ghép cây giống, nghe thuyết trình về kỹ thuật chăm sóc gà nòi, tận mắt xem các nghệ nhân uốn các loại cây kiểng thành hình thú như nai, cá hóa rồng, ngựa... vô cùng sống động.




[RIGHT](Sưu tầm)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## Alyaj

Vườn hoa quả ở miên tây nhìn thích thật  :love struck: 
Muốn đi ăn trái cây tại vườn luôn  :cuoi1:

----------


## vaga_pro2006

nhìn vườn trái cây cũng đủ no mắt rồi ^^

----------


## Shinichi1412

Miền tây thích thật đó có những khu ăn quả bát ngát

----------


## hcpro

thich that, mien tay song nuoc that la dep va tho mong !!!!
Muon dc 1 lan boi thuyen va di cho nhu the

----------

